# How to foster?



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

Two questions. I see a lot of people saying "DH" what does that stand for? Also how do I get involved in fostering? I would love to help some pups in need.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

DH= Dear Hubby (a web term for "my husband") same for DD (dear daughter, OP (origional poster) SO (signifigant other) etc.

As for fostering, i think you have to find a rescue or shelter in your area, and fill out a foster application. I know most of them involve a home check, and vet references etc. but it depends on each individial shelter/rescue.


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

ok. thank you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I also wouldn't foster for a rescue group that didn't do the reference, vet, and home checks.


----------

